# 17 weeks with twins, cerclage - frequent Braxton Hicks



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, 

I am 17+5 with twins, this is my second twin pregnancy, having gone into prem labour with my boy-girl twins in March this year (had some slight bleeding, admitted to hospital, where cervix found to be dilated about 4cm) I was given a cerclage at 8 weeks this time. The last couple of days, I've just been feeling "weird" in the evenings, in a totally indescribable way, kind of nauseous, and when I'm laying down, I seem to be getting a lot of Braxton Hicks. The thing is, when I'm laying on my side, I can barely feel them, it just feels like one of the babies is squirming around, then if I put my hand there, I can feel a hard curve, of e.g. the head/back. But when I lay on my side, I can feel it stronger, but I can't really feel my whole bump going hard, just where one of the babies is (last night, it was around my belly button) and only feel a very slight tightness. The thing is, when I was on my back last night, I was timing them, and they seemed to be every 2.5 minutes, they only seemed to last for a few seconds, but since only part of my tummy goes hard, and I can only feel slight tightness, it's difficult to tell. After about half an hour, I turned on my side, and either I only got a few, or I just can't really feel them when I'm on my side, but I think maybe the fat on my tummy might disguise any hardness that is there.

Basically, I'm just worried about having them so close together and frequently. I don't seem to get them when sitting up or walking really, but it's so worrying that i think sometimes I must be getting them but not being aware of them, and I'm worried it could be causing my cervix to funnel or something. I'm thinking of ringing my hospital, but I don't think they have anyone around on the weekend to do an internal scan to check my cervix so don't really see what point there would be.

Any advice?

Thanks

Laura


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, it sounds to me as if your twins are turning your tummy into a washing machine!! They are probably spinning around while they have the opportunity to and you only really notice it when you are sitting down as you are still and concerntrating on them.

If that doesn't sound like the right answer to you or if you are still worried please phone your unit as there will always be someone there even if to just give you a bit of reassurance.

Hope thats ok

Take care x


----------

